# found this 637 Yeoman



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

I found this 637 Yeoman nearby, (about an hour away). I like the B&S vertical engines. Sorry about the sideways pics, that's the way the seller posted them and I couldn't fix them.
















That crazy exhaust system will come off!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a fun project. Is that the original Briggs exhaust / muffler sitting on the seat?


----------



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a fun project. Is that the original Briggs exhaust / muffler sitting on the seat?


No, that's the air filter. I don't know the condition of the engine, but it might not be a terribly difficult restoration. The deck even looks good, best I can tell.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

tom coffey said:


> No, that's the air filter. I don't know the condition of the engine, but it might not be a terribly difficult restoration. The deck even looks good, best I can tell.


The Briggs muffler is screwed to the top of that stack Bill, your probably right about the engine Tom, looking at the rust colour in the carby inlet throat, but you never know until you play, your new found looks solid.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I should have noticed, my tiller has a muffler like the one on the top of the stack. As for the air cleaner, my lawn mower, with the Briggs and Stratton engine, has a muffler that looks just like the one on the seat.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> I should have noticed, my tiller has a muffler like the one on the top of the stack. As for the air cleaner, my lawn mower, with the Briggs and Stratton engine, has a muffler that looks just like the one on the seat.


 you are quite right Bill, a lot of Briggs came out with that flat long muffler.


----------

